# Pregnant Wife and Husband Photo



## sebastian83 (Feb 5, 2013)

It`s me and my wife in these photos. The framing and focus was pretty difficult without me being behind the camera (it was mounted on a tripod).


----------



## sebastian83 (Feb 5, 2013)

I realized just now how the title sounds like and would like to say....only the wife is pregnant )


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 5, 2013)

Congratulations to the two of you (three!) - and even while I felt your title was a bit ... funny ... I did also think that nature wouldn't have changed fundamentally just for you!  So that it was clear to me that only your wife is pregnant, although the two of you may be equally expectant.

The first does look like a tripod self+wife+portrait, I should think any photographer had chosen a somewhat higher position; your look might also have been somewhat more relaxed and less intent on "will-it-work-or-won't-it".  

The framing of the second isn't perfect, and the colour of the curtains distracts, so I quite appreciate your going b&w for the first.


----------



## ralphh (Feb 5, 2013)

I like the first one better out of the two, your wife looks fatastic, but your head position and facial expressions make you look a _little _evil and possive somehow -- this lady is MINE!!  

Don't take that as a big dig - I shot some pregnancy photos of my wife and it was really hard to get them to look good, and not cheesy, and that was without trying to put myself in them as well, so you're doing a lot better than I managed!

Good luck with the birth!  Is this your first?  Just had my first a few months ago.  Quite an experience (on-going, not just the birth)!!


----------



## texkam (Feb 5, 2013)

These look really creepy IMHO. Sorry, just the way I see it. Your head, just hanging on her shoulder along with both expressions. Eeeeek. The sloping background adds to the disturbing feeling as does the tight crop in #2.


----------



## sebastian83 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you guys for your opinions and constructive criticism I really appreciate it and yes it will be my first born.

texkam:  I`m sure you really meant what you said but I can`t agree with you as I  don`t find anything creepy about the two pictures. It`s true I didn`t have a  good background in my house and that it can be distracting but I  wouldn`t go that far as to say that "it ads to the disturbing feeling".


----------



## Parker219 (Feb 5, 2013)

^ Sorry, I am leaning more towards creepy as well. Maybe if you hear it from enough people, you might change it. I'm sure all your facebook friends will "like" it, but compared to a professional photographer shooting this, your pictures seem way off to me.

For the reasons stated by others, also I get a "I captured her and you are forcing her to "smile" while you try and look creepy feel"


----------



## jwbryson1 (Feb 5, 2013)

The term "creepy" has a bit of baggage to it so I will say that these are a bit "offputting" instead.  

In #1, it appears that your head is somehow physically attached to your wife's neck, your left shoulder appears to be missing, and your facial expressions are not "soothing" as I would expect in this type of photograph.  You also appear to be wrapped around your wife a bit in an uncomfortable hugging position.  I'm not thrilled with it.

In #2, the crop is tight, the background is distracting, the lighting is off and you don't appear to be kissing your wife's belly but instead just have your mouth barely touching her blouse.  Again, both expressions do not share joy, but feel more like "concern" to me.

Sorry, I'm not going to lie.  Just my $0.02.  YMMV.


----------



## texkam (Feb 5, 2013)

> I don`t find anything creepy about the two pictures.


For obvious reasons, I totally understand why you feel this way. It's the ol' "your subjective opinion vs my objective opinion" thing going on.

#2 would be a nicer image if both you and the couch were gone and her face was illuminated. Might give it a try.


----------



## sebastian83 (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes you guys all have a point but considering there was nobody to frame and actualy see how it looks like and that I was setting the camera and running to get into the "pose", not to mention not having a good background and lighting I`m pleased with the pictures. This was just something last minute and without any special preparation, we just decided to do it and had no time to set it up properly because my wife didn`t want to wait until I set everything up. It was like taking pictures blindfolded and in a hurry. Thank you for your opinions.


----------



## texkam (Feb 5, 2013)

^ So, does this mean you're looking for critique on a couple of snapshops, you just wanted to acknowledge how difficult it is to shoot quality images and want a pat on the back for your effort, or you just want a congrats on your upcoming event?

If it's the third ......congrats to you and your wife!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Feb 5, 2013)

sebastian83 said:


> Yes you guys all have a point but considering there was nobody to frame and actualy see how it looks like and that I was setting the camera and running to get into the "pose", not to mention not having a good background and lighting I`m pleased with the pictures. This was just something last minute and without any special preparation, we just decided to do it and had no time to set it up properly because my wife didn`t want to wait until I set everything up. It was like taking pictures blindfolded and in a hurry. Thank you for your opinions.




To be certain, these are not horrible and you should keep shooting!!!  Yes, becoming a father will change your life forever in the most glorious way.  Good luck with that!!  :mrgreen:


----------

